# Miami 2007!



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey guys I know its been a while and Im sure there alot of new people on here that dont even know me. Anybody who i have unfinished business with can hit me on the pms (If i have any, i dont remember)

Anyways, who can i expect to see in february at the show? I dunno if my bike will be there because honestly, i dont even have it right now (Its still getting fresh paint) but i'll be there.

Yessurr
Johnny


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

holly shit i cant belive it ur back :0


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 27 2006, 12:10 AM~6833424
> *holly shit i cant belive it ur back :0
> *


Whats up eric, hows the game been? Holdin it down? hows ur bike?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HIS BIKE IS FINE..


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 12:20 AM~6833542
> *HIS BIKE IS FINE..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!! Ive been gone TOO long!!! Great bike eric and great paint sic (I assume you painted it?)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes yes 
how is ur shit john? same or any new thangs to bring for 07?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 26 2006, 11:22 PM~6833559
> *WHAT!!! Ive been gone TOO long!!! Great bike eric and great paint sic (I assume you painted it?)
> *


YEA I PAINTED IT.. YOU ALREADY KNOW.
HOW U BEEN DUDE.. WHERE U BEEN


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

other pic with rims








parts being engraved


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where ya been homie?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Wassa homie..... Long time u havent been on L.I.L. Hows everything? Hope everyone was good. 

You going to M.I.A?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Everythings good guys. Lowriding had to take a back seat to school for a while. I've been kickin ass in college this last year. I was kinda getting sick of the drama a little bit too but i cant stay away :biggrin: 

Nothing really new for the bike unfortunatly. I took it to get painted right after miami last year and for whatever reasons, i still dont have it back. There were some complications and all the paint had to be stripped off. So the paint will be different but thats basically it. If i can get rims for my caddy before the show, that'll be there too but it doesnt seem likely.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u still rockin the fk plaque


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what custom parts you make gangstersparadise?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 27 2006, 08:51 AM~6834881
> *u still rockin the fk plaque
> *


Naw Im in the market for a club. Hit me up on the pms if RO is still lookin or something.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcome back brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good to see you back John, i often wondered what had happened to you


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2006, 11:16 AM~6835456
> *good to see you back John, i often wondered what had happened to you
> *



WASSUP NOE! Hows ur bike lookin now?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what bike? :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 27 2006, 05:46 PM~6838638
> *what bike? :happysad:
> *


lol some black kid stole it and got hyphy with it..


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Some black kid huh sic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 04:50 PM~6838686
> *lol some black kid stole it and got hyphy with it..
> *


  :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1+Dec 27 2006, 06:07 PM~6838813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be mad. u the one who did it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 05:14 PM~6838855
> *dont be mad. u the one who did it
> *


i always wanted to be black. :cheesy: 




















:nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 27 2006, 08:14 PM~6839628
> *i always wanted to be black. :cheesy:
> :nono:
> *


yea.. i thouht i was gunna have to slap u there for a minute


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Man all am saying is i hope '07 LRM MIAMI aint like the '06

all day in line and then freezing weather. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 07:16 PM~6839642
> *yea.. i thouht i was gunna have to slap u there for a minute
> *


dam e-banger! :angry:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 28 2006, 05:04 PM~6846782
> *Man all am saying is i hope '07 LRM MIAMI aint like the '06
> 
> all day in line and then freezing weather. :uh:
> *


Man you know that show is cursed. Its cold every year. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 04:48 PM~6847190
> *dam e-banger! :angry:
> *


tard...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cant wait.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 08:21 PM~6847445
> *cant wait.
> *



socios, u coming down? 


Gangsta... Last year was the worst weather at the LRM Miami show since 2001


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 29 2006, 03:07 PM~6856316
> *socios, u coming down?
> Gangsta... Last year was the worst weather at the LRM Miami show since 2001
> *


I wounldnt mind going out there. I have never been to florida.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Florida is nice..... just depends where u go.... if it's Miami good luck..... traffic here is up the azz.... they say the population here in 15 years will 2x what it is now....

:uh:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

old school show winning trke for sale if you remember the trike was called the haunting i have some pics everything is there + a hydraulic power trailer it also has the pro hopper setup 3-d faces in the frame it needs minor paint touch ups and it used to have hands and skulls comming out of the back seat that was taken out i need to b finished pm me for more info


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

florida or pick up only


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 30 2006, 04:41 PM~6864782
> *old school show winning trke for sale if you remember the trike was called the haunting  i have some pics everything is there + a hydraulic power trailer it also has the pro hopper setup 3-d faces  in the frame it needs minor paint touch ups and it used to have hands and skulls comming out of the back seat that was taken out i need to b finished pm me for more info
> *


Was it a green trike?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

yes do u got any pics off it fully built


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just remember seeing it in the mags. How much is it going for?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

lets say under under 1000 ill post pics i got of the frame right now


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the frame


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

fornt tank 3-d smile now on the other side is the cry latter


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do u have any pics of ur bike on ur avitar ripsta? ity looks clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah thats going to need a new paint job.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 08:14 PM~6865424
> *do u have any pics of ur bike on ur avitar ripsta? ity looks clean
> *


this is b-4 i took it a part now its with no paint sitting at our shop


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 30 2006, 07:18 PM~6865441
> *this is b-4 i took it a part  now its with no paint sitting at our  shop
> 
> 
> ...


are those neon lights


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any more bigger pics tat shit is clean so its going to be redone after so many years?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:16 PM~6865430
> *Yeah thats going to need a new paint job.
> *



not much just in the crank housing and also in the fork bearing housing ill post more pics right now of the trailer and the seat


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

minor detail people dont notice spades









skirt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 30 2006, 06:20 PM~6865453
> *not much just in the crank housing and also in the fork bearing housing  ill post more pics right now of the trailer and the seat
> *


Yeah, i would repaint it anyway.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Dec 30 2006, 08:19 PM~6865447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here u go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

found a better pic from this oldass web sit done by badnews


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 07:40 PM~6865536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

heres the feature


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

now back 2 the trike 3-d in back of the seat post




















rear seat with 3-d skulls needs to b finished in the back


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that bike was in lrm  fuk it was clean huh


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

trailer it puls it need the radio and speakers this trailer is hydro operated it goes up and spins in the air it needs 2 b put back comes with hydro setup

last 1


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 08:45 PM~6865570
> *damn that bike was in lrm  fuk it was clean huh
> *



yeah lrm aug 2003


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 30 2006, 08:11 PM~6865411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 agin the trike is bad ass its an oldschool trike so yeah it needs new things and touch ups but its a steal hit me up for more info 

mike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2006, 06:40 PM~6865536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of my favorite bikes. hella clean.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 08:54 PM~6865620
> *thats one of my favorite bikes. hella clean.
> *


thanks homie i got something for u soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

old skool miami bikes are sic as fuk
individuals bc , twisted toy , trick or treat, aquemini , asylum n shit wen it was back in the day


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im really lookng forward to the Miami show this year. I hope there is a good bike turnout and that the competition for all classes has gotten better. 

I agree with you Eric, the old Miami bike were nice. Most of them are still around, well at least the ones from Nobility. I still have Twisted Toy sitting in my bedroom but I dont think I will bring it out again. But you never know, maybe something will change my mind.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 30 2006, 06:58 PM~6865651
> *thanks homie i got something for u soon
> 
> *


 :0 cant wait!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 11:03 AM~6869759
> *Im really lookng forward to the Miami show this year. I hope there is a good bike turnout and that the competition for all classes has gotten better.
> 
> I agree with you Eric, the old Miami bike were nice. Most of them are still around, well at least the ones from Nobility. I still have Twisted Toy sitting in my bedroom but I dont think I will bring it out again. But you never know, maybe something will change my mind.
> *


lol damn that be coo to bring it back
do u have any idea wat happen to the moon bike from indiviuals? cus i love that bike and i only have 2 pics of it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*LOOKOUT CAUSE I HEARD THE PROPHECY RETURNS WILL BE BUSTIN OUT AT THE 2007 MIAMI SHOW :0 *


*ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTIN W/THE BIKES FOR '07 :thumbsup:*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

O SNAP NO WAY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM GONNA GUESS IT MIGHT BE REDONE TO MATCH HIS CAR DAMN THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7020647
> *IM GONNA GUESS IT MIGHT BE REDONE TO MATCH HIS CAR DAMN THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS
> *


hell yeah. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2007, 07:54 PM~7020603
> *LOOKOUT CAUSE I HEARD THE PROPHECY RETURNS WILL BE BUSTIN OUT AT THE 2007 MIAMI SHOW  :0
> ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTIN W/THE BIKES FOR '07 :thumbsup:
> *


Let the rain of hate begin it don't matter


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THATS CRAZY I HOPE IT DOES WELL THIS YEAR IT NEVER HAD A PROBLEM BEFORE IM GUESSING THAT IT WILL LOOK TOTALLY DIFFRENT CONSIDERING THE CAR IS OUT OF THE WAY NOW AND HE HAS TIME TO REDO THE BIKE AGAIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 08:23 PM~7020800
> *THATS CRAZY I HOPE IT DOES WELL THIS YEAR IT NEVER HAD A PROBLEM BEFORE IM GUESSING THAT IT WILL LOOK TOTALLY DIFFRENT CONSIDERING THE CAR IS OUT OF THE WAY NOW AND HE HAS TIME TO REDO THE BIKE AGAIN
> *


I can already see it "Oh that bike sucks, its too overdone" "That rolling pile of junk again? :uh: " 

Phuck the haters! There's people that do things and there's people that sit on their ass and critize others that do things. That's the way of the world

I'm already going to start the defense off by saying Look if you don't like the bike then build one of your own to take it out, otherwise sit down and hate on it. Seeing you sitting there hating on this bike not doing a damn thing about it is pointless. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7020882
> *I can already see it "Oh that bike sucks, its too overdone"  "That rolling pile of junk again?  :uh: "
> 
> Phuck the haters!  There's people that do things and there's people that sit on their ass and critize others that do things.  That's the way of the world
> ...


man what are you talking about
sounds like your jumping the gun
I think your looking for a fight
just chill and if criticism come the oh well
but let it got.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7021533
> *man what are you talking about
> sounds like your jumping the gun
> I think your looking for a fight
> ...



I'm defending against comments that will come in the future :biggrin: 

I mean anyone just has to mention the name Prophecy and people will be commenting on this and that and how they don't like it. Its the bike people love to hate


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 02:35 PM~7021911
> *I'm defending against comments that will come in the future  :biggrin:
> 
> I mean anyone just has to mention the name Prophecy and people will be commenting on this and that and how they don't like it.  Its the bike people love to hate
> *


dude its a forum you can not live your life getting butt hurt by every single person who wants to make a negative comment let it go.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

He thinks that any kind of an opinion unlike his is hate.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

O FOR FUCK SAKE YALL KNOW WHAT HE MEANS ANYWAYS MIAMI SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW ESPECIALLY IF PROPHENCY COMES BACK THEN IT WILL BE A BIG RACE FOR THE TITLE I DONT THINK A WINNING BOTY HAS LOST THERE TITLE UNTIL VEGAS SHOW I COULD BE WRONG WILL IT HAPPEN IN MIAMI WHO KNOWS BUT IT WOULD BE WORTH SEEING WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7021929
> *dude its a forum you can not live your life getting butt hurt by every single person who wants to make a negative comment let it go.
> *


Imma let it go its all good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jan 18 2007, 02:53 PM~7022079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT TRYIN START SHIT ITS JUST THERE TO MUCH HATE AND FIGHTING NOT ENOUGH LUV


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I HEAR CASINO DREAMIN IS MAKING AN APPEARENCE THIS YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 11:01 PM~7022161
> *I HEAR CASINO DREAMIN IS MAKING AN APPEARENCE THIS YEAR
> *



Damn it you've reverted back to your ass clowning again :twak:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MIAMI WILL BE A GOOD SHOW..... CUZ THE 2006 BOTY WILL BE THERE. MAN YOU GUYS TALK AND FORGET TO MENTION HIM..... LIKE HIM WINNING WASN'T BIG. 

BIG PROPS TO MIKE AND GOOD LUCK IN MIAMI!

LET THE GAMES BEGIN.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2007, 01:08 AM~7023343
> *MIAMI WILL BE A GOOD SHOW..... CUZ THE 2006 BOTY WILL BE THERE.  MAN YOU GUYS TALK AND FORGET TO MENTION HIM..... LIKE HIM WINNING WASN'T BIG.
> 
> BIG PROPS TO MIKE AND GOOD LUCK IN MIAMI!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7022161
> *I HEAR CASINO DREAMIN IS MAKING AN APPEARENCE THIS YEAR
> *


I RODE CASINO DREAMIN TO WORK TODAY! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2007, 01:10 AM~7023360
> *I RODE CASINO DREAMIN TO WORK TODAY! :cheesy:
> *


I stole a mirror off it :scrutinize:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2007, 08:54 AM~7020603
> *LOOKOUT CAUSE I HEARD THE PROPHECY RETURNS WILL BE BUSTIN OUT AT THE 2007 MIAMI SHOW  :0
> ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTIN W/THE BIKES FOR '07 :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 18 2007, 03:08 PM~7023343
> *MIAMI WILL BE A GOOD SHOW..... CUZ THE 2006 BOTY WILL BE THERE.  MAN YOU GUYS TALK AND FORGET TO MENTION HIM..... LIKE HIM WINNING WASN'T BIG.
> 
> BIG PROPS TO MIKE AND GOOD LUCK IN MIAMI!
> ...


I don't think people forgot about him. We know that Mike will hold his own town down like always. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 18 2007, 04:41 PM~7023620
> *I don't think people forgot about him. We know that Mike will hold his own town down like always.  :biggrin:
> *



I AM SURE NO ONE HAS FORGOTTEN THE *CHAMP*......BUT JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS PROPS.

HE MIGHT TAKE OUT LAST PROPHECY....PROPHECY RETURN.....WHICHEVER NAME HE USES. 

MAN THOUGHT WE HAD A LOT OF VERSIONS OF OUR BIKE.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2007, 01:47 AM~7023671
> *I AM SURE NO ONE HAS FORGOTTEN THE CHAMP......BUT JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS PROPS.
> 
> HE MIGHT TAKE OUT LAST PROPHECY....PROPHECY RETURN.....WHICHEVER NAME HE USES.
> ...


You guys only had 3 Wolverine versions, I think there are 6 different Prophecy frames out there aren't there? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 18 2007, 03:47 PM~7023671
> *I AM SURE NO ONE HAS FORGOTTEN THE CHAMP......BUT JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE HE GETS HIS PROPS.
> 
> HE MIGHT TAKE OUT LAST PROPHECY....PROPHECY RETURN.....WHICHEVER NAME HE USES.
> ...


Yes Mike is the champ and he deserves a lot of props! I thought you were keeping count of the names for Prophecy! j/k


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 01:51 AM~7023707
> *Yes Mike is the champ and he deserves a lot of props! I thought you were keeping count of the names for Prophecy! j/k
> *


\

Prophecy

Prophecy 2

Prophecy 3

Prophecy 4

Last Prophecy

Prophecy Returns


Its a 6 disk DVD set just like when Rocky Balboa comes out :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 18 2007, 04:51 PM~7023707
> *Yes Mike is the champ and he deserves a lot of props! I thought you were keeping count of the names for Prophecy! j/k
> *



MAN....LETS SEE....I KNOW THE LAST TITE WE HAD THAT WAS LIKE PROPHECY 4... THEN THE ONE HE HAD THE BACK TO BACK TITLES WITH.....SO THAT MAKES 5.... IF HE COMES OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE.... IT WILL BE 6.....CAN ANYONE CORRECT ME??


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 04:50 PM~7023703
> *You guys only had 3 Wolverine versions,  I think there are 6 different Prophecy frames out there aren't there? :dunno:
> *



YEAH WE HAVE ONLY HAD 3 FRAMES....1 FULL CUSTOM AND 2 RADICALS.......

PROPHECY NOT ONLY HAD VERSIONS, BUT EACH VERSION WAS A DIFFERENT FRAME.....MAN THAT IS A LOT OF WORK!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jan 19 2007, 01:58 AM~7023756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct. I'm tellin you "it ain't over till its over" Aaaaaddddrrriiiaaaaannnnn  

That's how we roll :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

any word of who is performing?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jan 20 2007, 02:28 AM~7034034
> *any word of who is performing?
> *


SPM and the Pedofile Trio? :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 03:33 PM~7034068
> *SPM and the Pedofile Trio?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 03:33 PM~7034068
> *SPM and the Pedofile Trio?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I heard on the Radio station today that Jim Jones will be performing. 

BALLIN!

I cant wait til the show!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

well lets see how the bikkini contest goes   :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So when is the show again?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

What bike clubs are going to LR MIAMI?


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jan 20 2007, 03:31 PM~7040513
> *What bike clubs are going to LR MIAMI?
> *


when is it going to be i live about four hours away so ill proboblly be there.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

2/11/07


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jan 20 2007, 04:25 PM~7040877
> *2/11/07
> *


time and location,???


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7022161
> *I HEAR CASINO DREAMIN IS MAKING AN APPEARENCE THIS YEAR
> *


YEAH RIGHT


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7040964
> *YEAH RIGHT
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SEEMS MIAMI IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2007, 09:54 AM~7020603
> *LOOKOUT CAUSE I HEARD THE PROPHECY RETURNS WILL BE BUSTIN OUT AT THE 2007 MIAMI SHOW  :0
> ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTIN W/THE BIKES FOR '07 :thumbsup:
> *


This should be a good show


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 20 2007, 07:48 PM~7041021
> *SEEMS MIAMI IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE!!
> *


EY MATT U BUSTIN BOUT IN MIAMI???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 20 2007, 03:48 PM~7041021
> *SEEMS MIAMI IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE!!
> *


**ENGRAVING**
CORTEZ ENGRAVING
**MURALS**
ALFARO DESIGNS
FONZY AIR SHOT STUDIOS

:dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You never know man, only time will tell. But Miami is always a good show, last year it was really cold out there man waiting in line was crazy. Surprised they didint have any room for Lowrider Bikes inside. Hopefully they fixed that other building that got caught in the Hurricane from last year.



> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 20 2007, 05:00 PM~7041083
> *EY MATT U BUSTIN BOUT IN MIAMI???
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 27 2006, 12:04 AM~6833345
> *Hey guys I know its been a while and Im sure there alot of new people on here that dont even know me.  Anybody who i have unfinished business with can hit me on the pms (If i have any, i dont remember)
> 
> Anyways, who can i expect to see in february at the show?  I dunno if my bike will be there because honestly, i dont even have it right now (Its still getting fresh paint) but i'll be there.
> ...


u rollerz only too


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

About 11 days left til setup. Ive heard the rumors and so has everyone else. On saterday we will see who shows up. On sunday who wins. Good luck to everybody who makes it to Miami. Be sure to check out the ToyShop bike, I will be riding it around on Saterday. Let me know if you wanna ride it, Ill let you.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wanna ride it at vegas mike


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

well best of luck to all of u guys, and may the best win 

Hope to meet some of u guys i chatted with on here, i know last year i met some people like Wickeddragon68 & gangstersparadise1 so hit me up, if i see any of u'll i'll hit u up.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

how far ya think memphis is from mami or nashville to mami


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 05:01 PM~7041084
> ***ENGRAVING**
> CORTEZ ENGRAVING
> **MURALS**
> ...


Last year at this time it said Rollerz Only too?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 31 2007, 02:43 PM~7138991
> *Last year at this time it said Rollerz Only too?
> *


Rollerz Only does engraving and murals?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

just please dont tell me if gonna be cold again like last year, i froze to death!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

it was too damn cold last year!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

*ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!! 

I JUST HOPE IT DONT RAIN LIKE IT IS TODAY*


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I hope the same but if it does We will be inside anyways.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

4 more days til move in! I hope everyone is ready. All entries are confirmed indoors so I am happy considering the wonderful weather lately.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 1 2007, 01:03 AM~7140306
> *it was too damn cold last year!
> *


LIL PHX and I almost wasted our money for the trip out there, glad we didn't since the weather was so crappy 

Well good luck to all out there and I hope the weather is nice this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

yea good luck to every1 out there too


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

IT MIGHT BRING MY TRIKE TO THE CAR SHOW ALL THE WAY FROM THE DFW, TEXAS, I WONE FIRST PLACE IN TRIKE SWEEPSTAKES WITH A STREET TRIKE,I THINK I MIGHT MAKE ANOTHER TRIP IN HE WINNERS CIRCLE :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pics??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dont forget pics!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 7 2007, 06:49 PM~7202195
> *pics??
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good luck to everyone that is showing this weekend!! I hope it's a good start for the year. :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I cant wait to setup tomorrow morning. I will be building the last bike in about an hour when the owner wakes up! Cant wait to see it complete.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Be sure to checkout the ToyShop bike on the street and on display!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ill b there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats the weather goin b like there?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pics?????????? or later any one?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x32


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There was a show today?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How was the weather? It was a little cool and windy today, glad the PHX show hasn't happened out here yet 

Only 3 more weeks for the kick off for the new show tour for the West coast. I predict we'll see tons of peeps busting new rides out for the year.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

did pinnacle go up against prophecy or what


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

This was the only pic I found on LIL for the bikes so far, and might I add Pinacles display looks familiar, kinda like Casino Dreamin??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 12 2007, 04:36 AM~7234244
> *did pinnacle go up against prophecy or what
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 12 2007, 04:39 AM~7234267
> *This was the only pic I found on LIL for the bikes so far, and might I add Pinacles display looks familiar, kinda like Casino Dreamin??
> 
> 
> ...


Damn did he change the mural? I don't remember seein a naked chick on there in Vegas :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nothing has changes the mural is the same and i dont think his display looks like casinos not even close


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Look at the shapes and the setup in the way its made with mirror inserts. Compare it to the first feature of Casino Dreamin and you will see what im talkin about.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 06:46 PM~7234335
> *nothing has changes the mural is the same and i dont think his display looks like casinos not even close
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i dont think so but ok i guess did prophecy go or what


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard he did but I never made it to the show, I heard it wasnt as good as years past. 4 hour trip to Miami its got be worth it for the trouble.




> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 06:51 PM~7234365
> *i dont think so but ok i guess did prophecy go or what
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

3 Members: noe_from_texas, toyshopcustoms, bigblockthing

any more pics ?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ToyshopCustoms where you at with them pics? Im sure you took alot?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn any pics?


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 11 2007, 06:39 PM~7234267
> *This was the only pic I found on LIL for the bikes so far, and might I add Pinacles display looks familiar, kinda like Casino Dreamin??
> 
> 
> ...


bikes still lokkin good. i really luv how the display looks witht eh bike mike. but when u gona do the lights like u had wanted????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

from what i heard from one of the jacksonville brotherz there was a miami rollerz member who had a bike there and from what i hear she took home best bike but i dont know if thats in 16 inch or 20 inch or whatever category either way if i was informed right or wrong i wanna know what was all the results this year and mike how did you do on sales for toyshopcustoms


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We need more info.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DATS WHAT IM SAYING CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A ROLLERZ BIKE GOING RADICAL THAT WOULD BE AWESOME IF THERE IS ONE HEY RAUL I GOT ME A KAOS PAD FOR MY TURNTABLES LOOK IT UP IN CASE YA DONT KNOW WHAT ITI IS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 10:06 PM~7236471
> *DATS WHAT IM SAYING CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A ROLLERZ BIKE GOING RADICAL THAT WOULD BE AWESOME IF THERE IS ONE HEY RAUL I GOT ME A KAOS PAD FOR MY TURNTABLES LOOK IT UP IN CASE YA DONT KNOW WHAT ITI IS
> *


I heard about those. Thats where it thakes the fucked up music your playing and it turns that "kaos" into something that sounds decent right?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

CORRECTO MUNDO HEY RAUL POST UP THAT ASIAN CHICK AGAIN WITH THE FK JERSEY LOL


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

The new Prophecy is a TRUCK not a bike. I got some pics i'll try to post soon. The show was kinda small this year. Barely any bikes and as far as I saw, Pinnacle and Cash Money were the only ones worth looking at.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7236505
> *The new Prophecy is a TRUCK not a bike.  I got some pics i'll try to post soon.  The show was kinda small this year.  Barely any bikes and as far as I saw, Pinnacle and Cash Money were the only ones worth looking at.
> *


did you show?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:11 AM~7236517
> *did you show?
> *


Unfortunatly no.

i will be showing in tampa and at Nobility's bike show in june tho.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

UMMMMMMMMM THERE IS STILL A PROPHECY BIKE FROM WHAT IM TOLD I GUESS HE WASNT BUT HIS TRUCK WAS THERE BUT I WANNA KNOW IF ITS TRUE ABOUT THE ROLLERZ BIKE THAT WAS THERE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

pics of the show


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 11 2007, 11:12 PM~7236524
> *Unfortunatly no.
> 
> i will be showing in tampa and at Nobility's bike show in june tho.
> *



YOU LET ME KNOW WHEN YA NEED SOME LASER CUT PARTS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

best paint?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 12 2007, 12:12 AM~7236528
> *UMMMMMMMMM  THERE IS STILL A PROPHECY BIKE FROM WHAT IM TOLD I GUESS HE WASNT BUT HIS TRUCK WAS THERE BUT I WANNA KNOW IF ITS TRUE ABOUT THE ROLLERZ BIKE THAT WAS THERE
> *


The only RO bike I saw was the one that used to be on nobility. I think its called G-spot or something. Its a pinkish girls frame with parts by Linville. It looked good but the plating looked a little worn. I didnt see any other Rollerz bikes. The show was a little disappointing. I guess alot of people didt travel cause last year sucked. The hurricane destroyed the building and everyone was outside. It was fixed this year but I guess no one wanted to risk it again.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 11 2007, 10:16 PM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint digging that frame at all !


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 12:16 AM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The paint was hella clean and the new frame looks really good but Id put money on pinnacle taking most of the awards.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 12:16 AM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice biek but i think he went to much with teh $$$$ signs but thats just me


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:18 AM~7236578
> *aint digging that frame at all !
> *


Pics dont do justice.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Pinnacle took 1st radical, Best of Show and 7 speciaty awards. 

Cash Money took 1st Semi, 2nd Best of Show and Best Paint. 

Prophecy bike was not there, he siad it was coming out in Tampa. 

The new Rollerz Bike was the GSpot bike that was in Nobility for one show last year. It got 3rd Best of Show. 

Pics will be posted later when I get off work.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn miami is just going down i guess congrats mike hope tampa is a good one gotta see you and prophecy go at it hopefully and i had no clue that gspot was with rollerz now hmm kool the cash money bike is ok the best paint i think he had was his first one im not digging the frame to much i mean the concept is cool but i would of done a lil more to it to go with the parts at least other then that still looks good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Feb 12 2007, 02:32 PM~7237722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gspot is a clean lookin lil bike. I remember seeing pics from last year's show. The parts are pretty bad ass thanks to the Lindvilles :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 09:16 AM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you gotta see it in person cuz I ain't diggin it :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

here's a pic of Gspot. RO bike from last year's Miami show :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 12:10 PM~7238498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean like the sissy bar conti kit idea


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome to rollerz g-spot i see big things for this bike on the real


----------



## feliciano (Nov 4, 2005)

yeap it was a good show, at least it wasnt cold like last year and rainy.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i hope your gonna post pics


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

here is a few i found i like the stretched bike\


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 11 2007, 10:16 PM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i saw this at a show i would turn the other way.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 11 2007, 11:16 PM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM DOWN WITH EVERYTHING BUT THE SEAT AND FRAME.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

not ragging on the bike but i dont see why he kind of downgraded the frame the last frame was cool except the money paper looking paint mabey if it was a lil bit lighter i would of liked it. the new frame looks like there is something missing i would of at least boxed the front dollor sign up and added a tank or at least some fenders


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the frame just doesnt match the radical parts.. the back money sign skirt is cool.. but it needs a tank.

regardless i still like it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 10:03 PM~7239789
> *the frame just doesnt match the radical parts.. the back money sign skirt is cool.. but it needs a tank.
> 
> regardless i still like it
> *


Maybe it looks better in person :dunno:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 01:32 PM~7239971
> *Maybe it looks better in person :dunno:
> *


It does, and Taco the front dollar sign is boxed on the top. Thats what makes the frame look good. People need to post pics from different angles. I dont have any.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

either way i think it needs more to it at least some fenders to bring it out some other then that i love the parts they are a great idea and look awesome


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I think that this bike will surprise some people in person. 

The bike was actually missing some other pieces. At Tampa it will be complete then compare its frame to other 20" semi customs, you will be impressed. 

Its good enough to get 2nd place sweeps over a radical.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u gotta point there mike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

was tears of a clown there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Who won Trike Sweeps? :dunno: Was there any 16" Radicals there?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Trike sweeps was taken by a few street trikes. No 16" rads there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

are u serious whats up with asylum


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 12 2007, 11:42 PM~7240525
> *Trike sweeps was taken by a few street trikes. No 16" rads there.
> *


Damn that sucks. :tears: When is Nobility gonna bust out with more trikes? Isn't Asylum the only trike you guys got or do you still got that one guy in Oregon? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Asylum is on leave for now. Might not be back.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 12 2007, 11:47 PM~7240570
> *Asylum is on leave for now. Might not be back.
> *


:tears:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

We got some others just gotta finish them up. We dont like to talk too much about project bikes. We just like to show up with them, suprise!! lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

uploading pics now, will be a few.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 12 2007, 01:47 PM~7240570
> *Asylum is on leave for now. Might not be back.
> *


i hope its not the same situation as it was long time ago ya know what i mean mike


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

definately not, that was a bad mistake. Grown up now.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok kool well tell him i said whats up now post them pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2007, 12:16 AM~7236567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somebody bought it and didnt know what they were doing


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Toyshop bike








My 1952 streamliner fully restored by me. 1st 24&26" at Miami. 








1st place 12" Miami Nobilty Bike








Cash Money 20" Semi 1st Miami 2nd Sweeps


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7240761
> *looks like somebody bought it and didnt know what they were doing
> *


yeah cause I dont know what im doing? C'mon people.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 13 2007, 12:17 AM~7240792
> *Toyshop bike
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be bumpin heads with you in all those same categories if you bring it all to Vegas. I've got a 56 Black Phantom and you know I got a million damn Lil Tigers now :biggrin: If I don't sell Fantasy before then I'll bump heads with Cash Money again. :biggrin: 

We'll be working on a TNT shop bike and we may challenge you to a race down the hill or maybe through Daza's booth :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

More bike from the show.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Few More.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

thats all the bike pics Ive got. Pretty sure we got most of them. Might have missed a few.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

did they give trophys or plaques at the show, if so post what u took in ur classs


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Was there a winner in the trike class?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 13 2007, 01:44 AM~7241486
> *Was there a winner in the trike class?
> *



Yeah these were top two sweeps winners :banghead:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken nice pics thanks toyshop
and wats the deal with g spot being rollers now?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

crew hopping :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7243494
> *fuken nice pics thanks toyshop
> and wats the deal with g spot being  rollers now?
> *


why dont' you ask him yourself?  :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=45315


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 yea this fuker is an lil fuker


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DID THE TOYSHOP STREET TAKE ANYTHING?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

to me the show was not that good not as much bikes the only bikes i really looked at is pinnacle n cash $ cash $ is a bad ass bike u need to c it in person b-4 u state what u think about it really nice bike


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7244117
> *to me the show was not that good not as much bikes  the only bikes i really looked at is pinnacle n cash $  cash $ is a bad ass bike u need to c it in person b-4 u  state what u think about it really nice bike
> *


Finally someone agrees about Cash Money! The show was a little whack this year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 13 2007, 06:18 AM~7243778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys you know I gotta stand up for my new fellow club member. I'm sure he had his reasons for leaving. Doesn't make him an ass does it? No body jumped on Chilly Willy's nuts when he left Thee Artistics did they? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 09:13 PM~7245132
> *Hey guys you know I gotta stand up for my new fellow club member.  I'm sure he had his reasons for leaving.  Doesn't make him an ass does it?  No body jumped on Chilly Willy's nuts when he left Thee Artistics did they? :dunno:
> *


But did hew join another club right after?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 12 2007, 07:32 PM~7243922
> *why dont' you ask him yourself?  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=45315
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 08:41 AM~7245384
> *But did hew join another club right after?
> *



Yeah I thought he tried gettin into Majestics. I think they denied him or something but he did try to go to someone else right away


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2007, 10:41 PM~7245384
> *But did hew join another club right after?
> *


first of all hes coming back and better than ever  no bs
and nope he was not tryin to be in majestics so STFU :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 05:06 PM~7246978
> *first of all hes coming back and better than ever   no bs
> and nope he was not tryin to be in majestics so STFU :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its been a second since i got into an argument but eric why ya downing our new member who cares why that person left nobility have you ever thought that mabey the owner has a car in rollerz or has family in rollerz also so it only made sense to put the bike in rollerz what is it your buisness are you scared that its gonna bust out hard and mabey kick your bikes ass either way bro who cares i bet if that person asked to join your club you would be like sure and you would tell people to shut the fuck up for talking shit im i right or wrong homie so just dont worry bout the reason why gspot is a rollerz member now either way the owner has good taste being in nobility a strong club and joining rollerz another very strong club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 05:55 PM~7247198
> *its been a second since i got into an argument but eric why ya downing our new member who cares why that person left nobility have you ever thought that mabey the owner has a car in rollerz or has family in rollerz also so it only made sense to put the bike in rollerz what is it your buisness are you scared that its gonna bust out hard and mabey kick your bikes ass either way bro who cares i bet if that person asked to join your club you would be like sure and you would tell people to shut the fuck up for talking shit im i right or wrong homie so just dont worry bout the reason why gspot is a rollerz member now either way the owner has good taste being in nobility a strong club and joining rollerz another very strong club
> *


x2

He likes to be an ass like that gettin into other people's business :uh:

Probably hatin cuz Gspot went to Rollerz instead of Artistics


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i jus tdont understand why they always got a problem when people come to rollerz who cares


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

all i got say is...
















































ttt for some bad ass bikes.


----------



## Bklyn102 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gspot belongs to a chic whose boyfriend is in RO. He was supposed to show his car but it didn't get finished in time, so they put the bike in place of the car so they wouldn't lose the registation fee. Because the bike is PINK and has G-stings hanging all over it, he didn't want to put his name on the entry card, so he used her name and put RO as the club. 

Gspot joined Nobility and only showed once last year at Tampa, so which club is it in??? Does it really matter?????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 11:13 PM~7245132
> *Hey guys you know I gotta stand up for my new fellow club member</span>.  I'm sure he had his reasons for leaving.  Doesn't make him an ass does it?  No body jumped on Chilly Willy's nuts when he left Thee Artistics did they? :dunno:
> *



especially since you known him for a few years now huh? :uh: he probably doesn't even no your name, never seen you, and vice versa :twak:


and when did chilly willy leave thee artistics? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bklyn102_@Feb 13 2007, 10:28 AM~7247681
> *Gspot belongs to a chic whose boyfriend is in RO. He was supposed to show his car but it didn't get finished in time, so they put the bike in place of the car so they wouldn't lose the registation fee. Because the bike is PINK and has G-stings hanging all over it, he didn't want to put his name on the entry card, so he used her name and put RO as the club.
> 
> Gspot joined Nobility and only showed once last year at Tampa, so which club is it in??? Does it really matter?????????
> *


what will happen when they break up? back to Nobility or? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 13 2007, 07:51 PM~7247848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so g-spot is in 2 clubs?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 10:02 AM~7247223
> *x2
> 
> He likes to be an ass like that gettin into other people's business  :uh:
> ...


"we some big ass haters"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2007, 08:23 PM~7248107
> *"we some big ass haters"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:18 AM~7248069
> *so g-spot is in 2 clubs?
> *


the girl who owns it is in rollerz now with her boyfriend thats it they rollerz and as far as some of these fools in here talkin shit bout it fuck off if they would of went to artistics yall would of been telling us to shut up and if they went to a club noe was in he be sayin the same shit im really close to saying fuck artistics and everyone in it because im gettin sick of this shit with yall complaining bout something in rollerz like i said before and will say again yall talk a mean one on layitlow but wont ever confront any of us at a show i bet anything yall wouldnt try steppin and runnin your mouth around the whole club on top of that if any of yall did imma tip your bike over simple as that so fuck you all and have a nice day


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

on top of that expect new things to come from G-spot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who gives a shit..who cares what club its in.. just leave it alone


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i agreee


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 10:21 PM~7248984
> *who gives a shit..who cares what club its in.. just leave it alone
> *


x2 Even though you talk a lot smack I never see you callin peeps out based on what club they're in :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:12 PM~7248926
> *the girl who owns it is in rollerz now with her boyfriend  thats it they rollerz and as far as some of these fools in here talkin shit bout it fuck off if they would of went to artistics yall would of been telling us to shut up and if they went to a club noe was in he be sayin the same shit im really close to saying fuck artistics and everyone in it because im gettin sick of this shit with yall complaining bout something in rollerz like i said before and will say again yall talk a mean one on layitlow but wont ever confront any of us at a show i bet anything yall wouldnt try steppin and runnin your mouth around the whole club on top of that if any of yall did imma tip your bike over simple as that so fuck you all and have a nice day
> *


Now your dissin my club
and thats mean. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tacos mad.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dats right imma say it fuck you and your club it sucks cause some of your members where cool but you gotta fuck it up your one reason why people dont like your club so whatever if you gonna talk shit bout ours we gonna talk double shit on yours simple as that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant we all be friends.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wish we could but no matter how nice we try to be to some of the artistics they gotta fuck it up and talk shit because another bike left another club to join ours so like i said fuck us then fuck them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:28 PM~7249041
> *dats right imma say it fuck you and your club it sucks cause some of your members where cool but you gotta fuck it up your one reason why people dont like your club so whatever if you gonna talk shit bout ours we gonna talk double shit on yours simple as that
> *


I am? I did not know people did not like me on here I am a cool cat and I am sure you are too.
So I am going to ask you nicely to take back what you said becuase I know you did not meen that.
besides I got freinds in Rollerz so I would never disrespect yalls club like that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 10:31 PM~7249072
> *i wish we could but no matter how nice we try to be to some of the artistics they gotta fuck it up and talk shit because another bike left another club to join ours so like i said fuck us then fuck them
> *


Calm down brotha it is what it is. Like you said, half of the club is cool and the other half are haters. That's how its gonna be.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

have you actualy tipped over bikes taco?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i tell ya what juangotti i will take it back becuase of the people in the club i like but ill squash this one just dont be talkin shit bout ours or anyone elses club members is all im sayin.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 13 2007, 10:35 PM~7249105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

a few times at lil local shows when i lived in florida i almost did it in san bernardino and one show at fresno i dont play around ya feel me i am fair but if someone pisses me off then imma get them where it hurts tippin over there pride and joy. there is one bike on my shit list this year and if i see it the whole lowrider world might get a suprise when they see it on the floor tony ya know what i mean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:36 PM~7249109
> *i tell ya what juangotti i will take it back becuase of the people in the club i like but ill squash this one just dont be talkin shit bout ours or anyone elses club members is all im sayin.
> *


Same to you!
much respect  

besides I dont talk shit about anyones club 
and you wanna be real about it. 
My homie asked me to Join R.O.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 11:36 AM~7249109
> *i tell ya what juangotti i will take it back becuase of the people in the club i like but ill squash this one just dont be talkin shit bout ours or anyone elses club members is all im sayin.
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well juan thats all good if ya do homie but remember as soon as you do it there gonna be haterz in your club and everyone elses club talkin shit on you to tell ya the truth homie i say fuck it and join us if you are ready so u can help me prove my point bout people in here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 11:38 AM~7249136
> *a few times at lil local shows when i lived in florida i almost did it in san bernardino and one show at fresno i dont play around ya feel me i am fair but if someone pisses me off then imma get them where it hurts tippin over there pride and joy. there is one bike on my shit list this year and if i see it the whole lowrider world might get a suprise when they see it on the floor tony ya know what i mean
> *


omg. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 02:41 PM~7249156
> *well juan thats all good if ya do homie but remember as soon as you do it there gonna be haterz in your club and everyone elses club talkin shit on you to tell ya the truth homie i say fuck it and join us if you are ready so u can help me prove my point bout people in here
> *


hell noI love and respect my club to much to do some shit like that
I was just laying it out there that BEFORE I joined THEE ARTISTICS
I was aproached by r.o.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

the thing is im not a bad guy to kick it with if anything yall might be like damn that taco is crazy but the thing is i have a short fuse that i been controlling ad when someone fucks me over or family or friends i tend to light that fuse and go on a rampage ya feel me


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well juangotti im even willin to have a coROna with ya if we meet 
like i said i will take it back


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 12:43 PM~7249168
> *omg. :0
> *


one bike i almost tipped over before was twisted toy before me and mike became friends im sure he almost tipped mine too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 10:38 PM~7249136
> *a few times at lil local shows when i lived in florida i almost did it in san bernardino and one show at fresno i dont play around ya feel me i am fair but if someone pisses me off then imma get them where it hurts tippin over there pride and joy. there is one bike on my shit list this year and if i see it the whole lowrider world might get a suprise when they see it on the floor tony ya know what i mean
> *



hno: Don't tip my shyt over this year :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 11:47 AM~7249199
> *one bike i almost tipped over before was twisted toy before me and mike became friends im sure he almost tipped mine too
> *


what stoped you from doing it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 13 2007, 11:00 PM~7249313
> *what stoped you from doing it?
> *


Mike chasin after him yellin "WTF you doing? Get away from my bike nooooo you bastard!!" :dunno: 


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

my boys where pulling me back and i think his dad was pulling him back but then we became friends


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 11:04 PM~7249346
> *my boys where pulling me back and i think his dad was pulling him back but then we became friends
> *


What a touching story. Brought a tear to my eye :tears:


:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

my fist is gonna bring one to your eye lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 13 2007, 12:04 PM~7249346
> *my boys where pulling me back and i think his dad was pulling him back but then we became friends
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 12:26 PM~7249019
> *x2  Even though you talk a lot smack I never see you callin peeps out based on what club they're in :thumbsup:
> *


yea im trying to be nice now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 12:39 AM~7250112
> *yea im trying to be nice now
> *



If I go to Houston show I'll bring you a bucket of KFC :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 02:42 PM~7250138
> *If I go to Houston show I'll bring you a bucket of KFC  :biggrin:
> *


no chicken, just a box of biscuits.. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 12:42 AM~7250139
> *no chicken, just a box of biscuits.. :biggrin:
> *


Them biscuits are good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 01:42 PM~7250139
> *no chicken, just a box of biscuits.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Feb 13 2007, 01:12 PM~7248926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not in a club, nor do i want to be :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 13 2007, 05:01 PM~7251238
> *i'm not in a club, nor do i want to be :biggrin:
> *


loser


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2007, 02:43 PM~7250147
> *Them biscuits are good
> *


SURE ARE...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk this all drama good u gots a new member maybe it will help u with all the steets u gots 
and fuk it all im tired of this argument


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Does it make your club look good to say you'll knock the bike of another club over?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 11:59 PM~7245528
> *Yeah I thought he tried gettin into Majestics.  I think they denied him or something but he did try to go to someone else right away
> *


no i did not try to get in majestics i dont know where you heard that....i took a leave of absent cuz i've been work on my bike getting ready to bust out,and i've doing this for a long time, longer than all you guys....ive been in the club when i was little and have the plaque tatted on my arm...if you want to see ill be in phx......im cool with r.o tony, lil phx, and whoever i met...raul and his crew but when people bad mouth the club name...thats were i come in and instid of mouthing off saying f- artisitcs bla,bla ...hit me up and let me know before anybody says something stupid on here about the club.....tony and lil phx dont forget to stop buy and say wad up to us...dont be shy.....as of next year thee artistics will be 30 years strong...yea baby


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7251953
> *fuk this all drama good u gots a new member maybe it will help u with all the steets u gots
> and fuk it all im tired of this argument
> *


yea.. u the one who started it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 13 2007, 07:45 PM~7252029
> *Does it make your club look good to say you'll knock the bike of another club over?
> *


that's what i was gonna reply, but i kept my mouth shut. remember, this bike was almost complete as a Nobility bike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 13 2007, 08:22 PM~7253384
> *that's what i was gonna reply, but i kept my mouth shut.  remember, this bike was almost complete as a Nobility bike
> *


Sorry guys but Iam not Nobility iam Layitlow bike club lol j/k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7253446
> *Sorry guys but Iam not Nobility iam Layitlow bike club lol j/k
> *



another one left the club :uh: 

what's going on!!

:biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

yall fight too much

LIL is like one big, old, married couple


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

i see a lot of foos talkin shit about the cash money bike but until anyone can put up the kind of money like my boy richard did, ypu shouldnt be talkin shit. there is not one stock part on the whole bike. as for the too much dollar signs, that ur opinion but dont be geetin all crazy about it. that bike is better tha most bikes out there including mine.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i love how ****** get in shit that aint none of their buisness...all i gotta say is, YES im in R.O something like 5 months now...my ladys bike came wit and if yall ****** dont like it FUCK YOU and have a nice day!


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey mike so wut specil awards did u win??? or does any one know special awards pinnacle took???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2007, 03:01 AM~7251238
> *i'm not in a club, nor do i want to be :biggrin:
> *


Just noticed your avartar signature "Next year bike club" :thumbsup: As the founder I dub you my VP in charge of operations, square away all the other Next year members. I want a status report on 7up bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 14 2007, 07:30 AM~7254347
> *i see a lot of foos talkin shit about the cash money bike but until anyone can put up the kind of money like my boy richard did, ypu shouldnt be talkin shit. there is not one stock part on the whole bike. as for the too much dollar signs, that ur opinion but dont be geetin all crazy about it. that bike is better tha most bikes out there including mine.
> *


True it is the 2nd best 20" Semi custom out there and one of only 2 semi customs to ever have placed sweeps at regular tour shows so :thumbsup:

Personally I like his last frame, I thought it was bad ass but I haven't seen the new one in person, maybe its 10x better.

I do like the dollar parts he's got.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 14 2007, 04:39 AM~7251953
> *fuk this all drama good u gots a new member maybe it will help u with all the steets u gots
> and fuk it all im tired of this argument
> *



WTF man street customs are accessories for our cars, they ain't our main bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 14 2007, 06:19 AM~7253334
> *no i did not try to get in majestics i dont know where you heard that....i took a leave of absent cuz i've been work on my bike getting ready to bust out,and i've doing this for a long time, longer than all you guys....ive been in the club when i was little and have the plaque tatted on my arm...if you want to see ill be in phx......im cool with r.o tony, lil phx, and whoever i met...raul and his crew but when people bad mouth the club name...thats were i come in and instid of mouthing off saying f- artisitcs bla,bla ...hit me up and let me know before anybody says something stupid on here about the club.....tony and lil phx dont forget to stop buy and say wad up to us...dont be shy.....as of next year thee artistics will be 30 years strong...yea baby
> *


:thumbsup: Not many car clubs out there can hold it together that long. RO has been holding it down almost 20 years now so we're gettin there but you can take it to the bank that we'll never break up  

You bustin out with a new 16" in PHX? hno: I won't be bustin out with a damn thing new in PHX and that's the truth but I can already predict something new will bust out from AZ. Y'all are sleepin on the Paz bros. They're like Nobility, they don't talk a big game, they just come out and do the damn thing and leave everyone's jaw dropped like  :around:



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 06:20 AM~7253358
> *yea.. u the one who started it
> *


He always starts it. And I thought hopper ali was bad at that chit :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

some pretty cool looking bikes


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7251953
> *fuk this all drama good u gots a new member maybe it will help u with all the steets u gots
> and fuk it all im tired of this argument
> *



street bike lol that made my day lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 13 2007, 09:30 PM~7254347
> *i see a lot of foos talkin shit about the cash money bike but until anyone can put up the kind of money like my boy richard did, ypu shouldnt be talkin shit. there is not one stock part on the whole bike. as for the too much dollar signs, that ur opinion but dont be geetin all crazy about it. that bike is better tha most bikes out there including mine.
> *


not talkin shit just some creative critisism richard always had nice bikes nobody is sayin he dont have one just giving our thoughts on the frame


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 13 2007, 11:15 PM~7255870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i love how ****** get in shit that aint none of their buisness...all i gotta say is, YES im in R.O something like 5 months now...my ladys bike came wit and if yall ****** dont like it FUCK YOU and have a nice day!
> *


i second that notion


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 14 2007, 09:15 AM~7255870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i love how ****** get in shit that aint none of their buisness...all i gotta say is, YES im in R.O something like 5 months now...my ladys bike came wit and if yall ****** dont like it FUCK YOU and have a nice day!
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony have u ever seen a street bike that was in radical or semi or full custom class


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 14 2007, 05:48 PM~7258000
> *tony have u ever seen a street bike that was in radical or semi or full custom class
> *



I do gotta give props to Legions BC because in Supershow 2001 or 2003 they did have a street custom with all radical parts on it. :thumbsup: After that bike the only street customs worth looking at have been 16" (Girl gone wild from Low Vintage and Vear the Dragon from UCE)


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 07:51 AM~7258019
> *I do gotta give props to Legions BC because in Supershow 2001 or 2003 they did have a street custom with all radical parts on it.  :thumbsup:  After that bike the only street customs worth looking at have been 16" (Girl gone wild from Low Vintage and Vear the Dragon from UCE)
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: you forgot bout my boy RAIDERS SEQUAL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 07:51 AM~7258019
> *I do gotta give props to Legions BC because in Supershow 2001 or 2003 they did have a street custom with all radical parts on it.  :thumbsup:  After that bike the only street customs worth looking at have been 16" (Girl gone wild from Low Vintage and Vear the Dragon from UCE)
> *


THE NAME OF THE BIKE IS ''SIMPLE GIRL''


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2007, 06:01 PM~7258112
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  you forgot bout my boy RAIDERS SEQUAL
> *


Ah yeah I keep forgettin about him cuz I keep thinking its mild custom with that tank :roflmao:


Sorry man, RaidersSequal is definitely the top 20" Street :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 01:30 AM~7256488
> *Just noticed your avartar signature "Next year bike club"  :thumbsup:  As the founder I dub you my VP in charge of operations, square away all the other Next year members.  I want a status report on 7up bike
> *


as of Valentines Day 2007, i, noe_from_texas, am officially out of Next Year Bike Club, :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2007, 11:34 PM~7260673
> *as of Valentines Day 2007, i, noe_from_texas, am officially out of Next Year Bike Club, :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


You ain't out of Next Year bike club until you actually take your Next Year BC Project to a show, THEN and ONLY then are you officially out. Until then you're stuck as VP brotha.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 13 2007, 08:45 PM~7252029
> *Does it make your club look good to say you'll knock the bike of another club over?
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 02:44 PM~7260751
> *You ain't out of Next Year bike club until you actually take your Next Year BC Project to a show, THEN and ONLY then are you officially out.  Until then you're stuck as VP brotha.
> *



:angry:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 04:44 PM~7260751
> *You ain't out of Next Year bike club until you actually take your Next Year BC Project to a show, THEN and ONLY then are you officially out.  Until then you're stuck as VP brotha.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2007, 12:30 AM~7256488
> *Just noticed your avartar signature "Next year bike club"  :thumbsup:  As the founder I dub you my VP in charge of operations, square away all the other Next year members.  I want a status report on 7up bike
> *



THE CANNABIS CLUB THAT I OWN IS BRINGING IN TOO MUCH $ GREENS $


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow...he really does show up everytime you say his name...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 15 2007, 05:42 PM~7266947
> *Wow...he really does show up everytime you say his name...
> *



Just like Candyman or Beatle Juice hno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

